# Bedienungsanleitung Eagle cuda 168



## Fliegenfischer08 (6. Juni 2008)

Moin, moin
auch ich habe ein Cuda 168 ohne deutscher Anleitung gekauft. Im Forum ist jede Menge info erhalten. Wer kann mir Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung mailen. Danke, steh sonst auf dem Schlauch. Hab mich gerade registrieren lassen, um Infos zu bekommen.


----------



## Willi1467 (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung Eagle cuda 168*

Hallo,
kann mich dem nur anschließen. Ich hoffe, da ist jemand, der mir die deutsche Anleitung schicken kann. Sitze hier schon seit 2 Tagen mit meinem "Langenscheidt" am übersetzen, ist sehr mühsam.


----------

